# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Love some feedback on an original

## Fred Keller

I cross-posted this in the "post vid of yourself" but since it's also a very new tune I'd love any feedback any of you might have. Title is a bit lame but aptly describes the situation that gave rise to it. Thanks in advance!

http://www.youtube.com/user/whistlepigmando

(Fred Digs Up A Hornet's Nest)

----------


## John Flynn

I like it a lot! Even though it's original it sounds traditional, which I think is the way to go. You play it well also. I actually like the title.

----------


## NoNickel

Very cool song and nice technique.

----------


## Andrew Lewis

Well done! I agree with the above posts. Now you can have some fun creating some interesting arrangements for backup. I would love to hear this with the full treatment.

----------


## woodwizard

I like that tune! Reminds me of Norman Blake. Some good pickin' Thanks for sharing

----------


## Fred Keller

Thanks a ton for the positivity! Glad you all enjoyed it. Lessons are paying off. DeRoy: I hope to get bass, banjo, and guitar worked up with the band in the next week or two. With a little luck maybe I'll have something else to post on this one.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Great tune, Fred!! I love it! Nice 'groove' going there and a very catchy melody. I'm trying to figure out why you look so serious in the video. I'd be blissed out a with big grin if I could play like that!  

If you have an mp3 or any such, I'd love a copy. My wife is a volunteer DJ on our local public radio station. I'm sure she'd give you some airtime (and credit, but alas, no royalties)....

----------


## Skanderbeg

NICE. How about posting the tab?

----------


## Fred Keller

As a famous North Dakotan once said, "Tank you, boys, tank you." Mike, I'd be tickled pink to know it was being played on the air somewhere. I'll see what I can do to make a better recording tonight--the band's coming up to work on our 2nd CD and maybe we can work up something simple and record it on good mics. Skanderberg: I can do that. Give me a day or so and I'll post something here for you.

Thanks again!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Great, Fred! I'd love that tab, too. I can work it out from your video, but tab or notation sure helps. I also agree about the Norman Blake (my hero, btw) flavor. You can't get a higher compliment than that, IMO! The tune reminds me, just a little, of "Muddy Creek." I like yours better, actually--it is very original and just plain GOOD--which is no small accomplishment. Congratulations!!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Great tune! Also agree about the Norman Blake qualities, and like MikeB says, "You can't get a higher compliment than that."

Well done.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Hey, Fred, if you've ever heard Benignus play mandolin, you'd _really_ know what I mean about "you can't get a higher compliment than that." 

"Like Norman Blake," and "great tune," says _Benignus_. High praise, indeed!

----------


## Narayan Kersak

How's that tab or notation coming??? : )

----------


## Fred Keller

Here you go, folks. I use TablEdit so if anyone wants me to email me that file, send me an email at fkeller AT scicable DOT net and I'll get it to you.

Here's the abc:

X:1
T:fred digs up a hornets nest.tef
C:
L:1/8
Q:240
M:4/4
K:C
 z4 zG, A,B, &#124;: C2 C2 c2 cG &#124; Ac AG ED CE &#124; DE DC B,G, A,B, &#124; CB, CA, G,G, A,B, &#124; &#92;
 C2 C2 c2 cG &#124; Ac AG ED CE &#124; FE DC B,G, A,B, &#124;1 C2 [cEC][cEC] [cEC]G, A,B, :&#124;2 C2 [cEC][cEC] [c2E2C2] CB, &#124; &#92;
 A,2 A,B, CB, CD &#124; E2 [A2A2] [A2A2] AB &#124; cB cB AG ED &#124; ^DE DE =DC B,C &#124; A,2 A,B, CB, CD &#124; &#92;
 E2 [A2A2] [A2A2] AB &#124; cB A2 dc B2 &#124; [c2E2C2] [cEC][cEC] [cEC]G, CB, &#124; A,2 A,B, CB, CD &#124; &#92;
 E2 [A2A2] [A2A2] AB &#124; cB cB A2 [ee][ee] &#124; ee ef ed cA &#124; A,2 A,B, CB, CD &#124; E2 [A2A2] [A2A2] AB &#124; &#92;
 cB A2 dc B2 &#124; [c2E2C2] [cEC][cEC] [c2E2C2] cd &#124;: e2 [g2e2] [g2e2] [ge][ge] &#124; ac' ag ed ce &#124; &#92;
 de dc AG GA &#124; cd cA G2 GA &#124; c2 cc eg gg &#124; ac' ag ed ce &#124; de d2 GA B2 &#124;1 [c2E2C2] [cEC][cEC] [c2E2C2] cd :&#124;2 [c2E2C2] [cEC][cEC] [c4E4C4] &#124; &#92;
 z8 &#124; z8 &#124; z8 &#124; z8 &#124;

If you don't have an abc program, copy the gobbledygook (starting from "X:1" and going to the end) and paste it here: tune-o-tron converter

I confess that I don't write tab (I read it just fine) nor do I seem to have the ability to export my file as tab. I apologize but if anyone can direct me, I'll be happy to do what I can to post that too.

Thanks again for all your kind words and support. I'm humbled that you all enjoy this one.

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Here is the tab.

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Here is page 2.

----------


## JeffD

I like that tune. 

It reminded me of a friend's turkey farm - something had startled the turkeys and they were taking a long time to settle down. It was almost like they were dancing.

So if you need a suggestion for an alternate title: Ruckus Among the Turkeys

Its a great tune.

----------


## Mike Buesseler

How about "Hornets in the Turkey Pen"? (Although I like Fred's title just fine.) Nice easy tune to play!

----------


## Mike Buesseler

One more thought...I've been practicing sliding into more notes, lately, and I find if I slide into most of the quarter notes in this tune, it sounds just great to me. Rather than singling out the ones that work for me, I'll just toss it out as a suggestion. Some work, some don't, but where they work, I love the extra little 'zip.' Really a neat tune, Fred! Thanks for this!

----------


## Fred Keller

MikeB: That's called style  and the folk process in action. 

Jeff--we've got a flock of wild turkey that occasionally wanders through our yard so I have an idea of what you mean. The tune does fit that movement.

----------


## sgarrity

Hornets in the Turkey Pen -- I like that! Gives it a great old-time feel.

Awesome tune by the way, no matter what you call it.
This could be the Squirrel Heads and Gravy of the 21st Century!!

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Hey Fred: The guitarist in our group has taken a liking to this song, and asked me to tab it out for her on guitar so she can flat pick it. When I get around to learning it, and after she learns it, I'll have to record it and send you a copy. Sounds like you inspired a lot of people digging up that hornets nest!

----------


## Fred Keller

I'd love to hear what you guys do with it! My email again is fkeller AT scicable DOT net. I'm looking forward to your arrangement.

----------

